# dwarf hairgrass or Hemianthus micranthemoides?



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone have any dwarf hairgrass or Hemianthus micranthemoides? I'll be at the meeting tomorrow Sunday. O jave sp,e blyxa and varigated wisteria I can bring.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll take the O-jave-sp. In return I will give you nothing.

Deal?

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

niko said:


> I'll take the O-jave-sp. In return I will give you nothing.


What????? I don't get it.

By the way I have some needle leaf java fern for you.

Kim


----------

